# My new poopy puppy



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Well we broke down and replaced Shadow the dog from H%#$ last night. She is 6 weeks old and is a Golden Retriever and Yellow Lab mix and quite the sweet little thing. She seems quite fond of my beard, I don't know if it's the pricklies or the food bits left over  .
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/chrose...1201/my_photos


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

What a cute new puppy, congrats!!! I think they make them that cute so we don't boot them across the room the first time they destroy our work shoes!!!    I wouldn't give my 2 up for the world.


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrads on the newest member of the family. I once had a Golden Retriever and Yellow Lab mix growing up. He was my favorite dog in the world. But, I moved out and he stayed at home with my parents. He passed on several years ago, though I still have very fond memories of him. His name was Yeller, not very original I know. Now we have a cat. I do love her, but it really is a whole nother world with her.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chrose what a cutie!

Enjoy and cherish.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Food bits in the beard. Now that's a way to get the dog to like you!! Cute.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You look totally besotted with this pup! And with good reason. Even the non-pet-owner in me is attracted. What a cuddly cutie!


----------



## kathyd (Apr 7, 2005)

What a cute puppie


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

What a precious puppy. You sure are in for a lot of work over the next two years Good luck. They are worth every bit of the work.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Man that's cute. Congrats!


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

What a little doll! Congrats. Like children, they grow up fast. My little guy is almost 4 years old, seems like yesterday he was a pup. Enjoy!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Oh my dear lord. What a sweet little animal. Lucky you!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

That is a cute dog. I remember when our little beagle Libby was a puppy those are such fun times (except for all the poop, chewing, etc etc...)


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Chloe continues to grow. I'm not sure what she weighs now, but she has definitely added a few pounds.
She is quite the rambunctious one and the term "ankle biter" is truly appropos!
You can see her growth in the latest pictures in the folder.
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/chrose...r=af75&.src=ph


----------

